# Confused about FM2 & FM3 in GDL Mexico



## IronManKevinT (Aug 28, 2012)

Greetings all - Newbie here located near Chapala. Looking for experienced individual to answer questions and assist me in FM process...

Recommendations appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just go to the INM website, if you can handle Spanish. If not, I suggest you see 'Intercasa' on Hidalgo in Chapala, upstairs, next to the Lake Chapala Inn's parking lot.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I just finished applying for a no inmigrante visa in Acapulco and the guy in the INM there made it quite easy. On my first trip he explained what documents were needed and told me to come back when I had them. I brought them in today and he completely filled out the forms for me, had me go to the bank to pay the fees, gave me a copy with an ID number to check on the application, and told me to come back in a week. Is this unusual or did I get an exceptionally helpful representative?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> I just finished applying for a no inmigrante visa in Acapulco and the guy in the INM there made it quite easy. On my first trip he explained what documents were needed and told me to come back when I had them. I brought them in today and he completely filled out the forms for me, had me go to the bank to pay the fees, gave me a copy with an ID number to check on the application, and told me to come back in a week. Is this unusual or did I get an exceptionally helpful representative?


Except for filling out the forms for you (why hadn't you done it yourself at home, I wonder), everything else seems to be standard procedure.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Except for filling out the forms for you (why hadn't you done it yourself at home, I wonder), everything else seems to be standard procedure.


On my first visit I told him I had a question about the form and he said not to worry about it and to just bring documents and he would take care of it. Are you chastising me for not doing it myself?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> On my first visit I told him I had a question about the form and he said not to worry about it and to just bring documents and he would take care of it. Are you chastising me for not doing it myself?


I'm not chastising you. I just wondered why you hadn't filled it out on your own, as most people do. Now you've answered my question. Assuming that there are many fewer visa applicants in Acapulco than there are in Mexico City, where I live, the personnel in the Acapulco INM office have more time to give each applicant personalized service, and that turned out to be very nice for you.


----------



## jesswright75 (Mar 24, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Just go to the INM website, if you can handle Spanish. If not, I suggest you see 'Intercasa' on Hidalgo in Chapala, upstairs, next to the Lake Chapala Inn's parking lot.


Hello Expat Newbie here!

I was wondering if someone could help me.... I am an Australian Citizen.

I live and work in Mexico currently on an FM3 visa. But I recently went to the IMSS hospital for some tests and they advised me that my employer listed my FM3 'inactive' 1 month ago... of course I was not aware of this at all and I have continued working for the school as per normal.

When I spoke to my school about this they advised me that they are looking into it for me because I am still working there. Anyway, it has now been over 3 weeks since I spoke to the school and I still have no answers from them.

My immediate concerns now are whether or not I am allowed to be in Mexico on an 'inactive' FM3? Because I know very little about the visas for here, I wonder,if my FM3 is listed as inactive, does that mean I have to leave Mexico, does it effectively mean I am here on no valid visa?

I entered Mexico 7 months ago on a tourist visa and then had my FM3 granted through my school a month later. But if my FM3 is now inactive and my tourist visa has already expired (the tourist visa was originally issued with a 6 month validity at the border), then this leaves me feeling a little worried that I am in actual fact here 'illegally' and also working illegally...

Also, I will be leaving Mexico for a holiday in October to Columbia... so I wonder if this will pose problems at the border going out and coming back into Mexico.

I am also in the process of starting my own business here and am about to have it registered with SAT. So I wonder, can I register my inactive FM3 under my own business name and just forget about waiting for my school 'to figure it out' ?

I am appreciative to anyone that can offer some advice here.

Cheers


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My best guess: The school has not affected your INM status, but may have listed you as 'inactive' in order to avoiid paying the IMSS fees on your behalf.
Look at the expiration date on your visa card and I'm sure that you will see that it is still valid. If it says 'lucrativa' you may continue to work at the school, but may have to change that status detail with INM to match the needs of your new business.
You should have no problems with travel, but should be certain to renew your visa with INM 30 days before the expiration date, as it seems the school may just let you lapse, if you aren't on top of the situation. Don't depend on them, but you will need them to confirm your continued employment at some point. That is a separate issue from IMSS medical coverage.
Note that you must be in Mexico for the visa renewal.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> My best guess: The school has not affected your INM status, but may have listed you as 'inactive' in order to avoiid paying the IMSS fees on your behalf.
> Look at the expiration date on your visa card and I'm sure that you will see that it is still valid. If it says 'lucrativa' you may continue to work at the school, but may have to change that status detail with INM to match the needs of your new business.
> You should have no problems with travel, but should be certain to renew your visa with INM 30 days before the expiration date, as it seems the school may just let you lapse, if you aren't on top of the situation. Don't depend on them, but you will need them to confirm your continued employment at some point. That is a separate issue from IMSS medical coverage.
> Note that you must be in Mexico for the visa renewal.


And if your school continues to evade your questions about your "inactive" status, it may be time to look for a new place to teach. Alternatively, you can also see about changing your status to free-lance.


----------



## WholeHearted (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi. I'm wanting to join a public gym in Queretaro. There are two run by INDEREQ, the govenment agency for youth -- but age doesn't matter to join. Does anyone know if I need an FM2 or FM3, or can I join with a Tourist visa? I've heard conflicting reports about this (including from gym staff).


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Crystal Ball Unavailable*



WholeHearted said:


> Hi. I'm wanting to join a public gym in Queretaro. There are two run by INDEREQ, the govenment agency for youth -- but age doesn't matter to join. Does anyone know if I need an FM2 or FM3, or can I join with a Tourist visa? I've heard conflicting reports about this (including from gym staff).


My crystal ball is in the shop for a tune up.
We are here and you are there. How can _we_ know what their policy is? You'll need to work this out with the appropriate agency. Or talk to the gym administrators.

:confused2:


----------



## JgmLeonard (Nov 4, 2010)

You need a good consultant to help you renew your Meixcan visa Fm2 or Fm3 in Guadalajara, Ajijic, and Lake Chapala area. Try Retiring in Mex She is up to date with the new changes as of November 2012. You can now get visas up to 4 years and avoid having to come back every year. The Fm2 and Fm3 will be changing to Temporary Mexican Visa and / or Permanent Mexican Visa resident.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FM2/3 ceased to exist a long time ago. They were replaced by 'Inmigrante' and 'No Inmigrante' documents, respectively. Those two documents have now merged into 'Residente Temporal'. The previous 'Inmigrado' document is now 'Residente Permanente'.
Qualification rules are still in a state of confusion. Even local INM offices are confused.


----------



## JgmLeonard (Nov 4, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The FM2/3 ceased to exist a long time ago. They were replaced by 'Inmigrante' and 'No Inmigrante' documents, respectively. Those two documents have now merged into 'Residente Temporal'. The previous 'Inmigrado' document is now 'Residente Permanente'.
> Qualification rules are still in a state of confusion. Even local INM offices are confused.


You are right the official use of the terms FM2/3 were replaced with new terminology. However, when I renewed with the help of Beatriz de la Garza in October under the old rules. I have a "No immigrante" visa but the employees still referred to it as an FM3 visa Documentacion y Legal Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración.

I asked them about the new rules which were to take effect in November 2012. They told me that NO ONE in the office here in Guadalajara had any training yet so they didn´t know anything. Friends tell me in other locations that each office is interpreting the rules differently. All the more reason to get advice from a consultant who can worry about getting it right. Apparently they will not take your photo, fingerprints, and issue you your plastic card with a new machine similar to the driver´s license machine that they use in the states.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JgmLeonard said:


> I asked them about the new rules which were to take effect in November 2012. They told me that NO ONE in the office here in Guadalajara had any training yet so they didn´t know anything. Friends tell me in other locations that each office is interpreting the rules differently. All the more reason to get advice from a consultant who can worry about getting it right. ...


If no one in the Guadalajara INM office knows how to deal yet with the new regulations, how is paying a so-called consultant for advice going to offer you any real assurance that things will turn out the way you want them to? After all, if your application for a visa is turned down, will the consultant return the fee you paid or pull strings to get it right? I think not!


----------



## JgmLeonard (Nov 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> If no one in the Guadalajara INM office knows how to deal yet with the new regulations, how is paying a so-called consultant for advice going to offer you any real assurance that things will turn out the way you want them to? After all, if your application for a visa is turned down, will the consultant return the fee you paid or pull strings to get it right? I think not!


You think wrong . I not sure why you use the term "so-called" consultant which seems to imply that consultants are not good at their job. The consultant that I used will do what it takes to get you your visa and will refund your money even if you are turned down because you are a persona-non-grata or wanted felon! The first time I tried to get my visa I made 2 trips to the consulate in the USA which assured me that I needed only 1 more trip to immigration in Guadalajara. It took me 6 more visits! When I renewed I made just 1 visit to immigration and all the paperwork was in order!

When I renewed, I had an unusual circumstance that she solved but I doubt that I could have solved. The law requires that one has proof of being a resident (not a tourist) by presenting a rent receipt, gas bill, electric bill, or water bill. Since I was sub renting a room from a friend at the time I did not have any of these documents in my name. Since she has worked with immigration for years, she got them to overlook this detail something they would not do for me.

A good consultant knows the laws better than any individual immigration employee because she sees all kinds of situations and works with many different departments.

Another example, she can answer the question as to which visa you should now get if you want to work. The labor office knows which visa is required but the immigration office cannot advise you on this. 

Likewise the customs office knows the answer as to which visa you need to import a US plated car and the immigration office hasn´t a clue at the moment.

Of course, little by little the employees are getting "on the job" training as they handle more and more cases but I don´t want to be the one to educate them as I value my time. Let a consultant worry about the details.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

After reading Isla's comments for several years on this forum, I can attest that she doesn't "think wrong". 

I have read the new immigration law from top to bottom in Spanish and English and I can't see how a "consultant" can understand it any better than I can. The application of the new regulations is subject to the interpretation of each individual INM worker. At times I have had the urge to explain to them what the law actually says but I'm sure that would not win me any friends at my local INM office and would really mess up my situation for sure. "Sí señor" goes a long way in dealing with INM.

I see the "consultants" at INM every time I am there and my wife and I snicker at what they are doing. They have no special powers. They sit in the same chair that I do and ask the same questions I do and receive the same answers... unless they are paying someone off, I suppose. Something tells me that they are not doing that in the case of San Miguel, although the INM folks do seem to recognize them and that always counts for something.

Now, if your Spanish isn't good then, yes, the facilitators can be of great assistance. They are like a specialized translator. 
Otherwise, they are like a gardener or maid - doing what you could do (but choose not to) for a fee.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> After reading Isla's comments for several years on this forum, I can attest that she doesn't "think wrong". ...


Thanks for that lovely compliment, circle! Though if it feels to you as though I've been on this forum for several years, I must be posting too much, since I joined a little over a year ago .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JgmLeonard said:


> … When I renewed, I had an unusual circumstance that she solved but I doubt that I could have solved. The law requires that one has proof of being a resident (not a tourist) by presenting a rent receipt, gas bill, electric bill, or water bill. Since I was sub renting a room from a friend at the time I did not have any of these documents in my name. Since she has worked with immigration for years, she got them to overlook this detail something they would not do for me. …


That is actually quite a common circumstance. In that situation, migración requires a letter, in Spanish of course, explaining whose name is on the utility bill and a copy of their ID card. But it probably would have required an extra trip or two to the immigration office. First they would tell you to come in without telling you why. Then when you get there, and wait in line, they would tell you what you needed, and you would have get the documents then make another trip (and wait in line again). 

If you value your time more than money, it might be worth paying someone else to do it for you. I prefer to do things like that for myself because I enjoy the challenge of figuring it out, but not everybody views it that way.


----------



## JgmLeonard (Nov 4, 2010)

When should one use a consultant to obtain a visa?
1.	When you can´t find an English translation of the new regulations.
2.	When you found an English translation but don´t understand the legal jargon or the Mexican legal system.
3.	When all you found was a Spanish version of the law but you don´t understand the Mexican legal terminology or can´t understand what is said.
4.	When you don´t have the time to spend a couple of hours reading and investigating what you need to do.
5.	When you don´t know enough Spanish to speak with immigration employees
6.	When it takes more than a “Si señor” to convince an employee to process your paperwork even though you have an unusual situation. I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT A BRIBE. People do “favors” for friends.

When not to use a consultant?
1.	When you can do all the above yourself.
2.	When all you know are incompentent consultants.
3.	When you just don´t have confidence in consultants in principle anyway.
4.	When you have lots of time on your hands.
5.	When you don´t mind going through a learning curve.
6.	When you are able to make multiple visits if necessary.
7.	When you want to save $100 or so by being your own expert.

Everyone´s situation is different. 

I´will gladly use Beatriz Garza again for my new visa and I will be using her to help me buy a house and a car. (I don´t know what paperwork I might need, how to avoid buying a stolen car, get a good title, etc. And I don´t want to spend hours learning about it.)


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I used a law office on mine when living in Jocotepec because at that time Chapala immigration was 'out of order' and I wasn't going to Guad. Manzanillo is very easy to deal with so I do it myself (altho they seem to be interpreting these new laws incorrectly)

For a renewal you shouldn't need a proof of residence ... at least in the last two years -or- proof of financials


----------

